

Of Luddites, Learning, and Life - absconditus
http://www.ait.net/technos/tq_02/4postman.php

======
kiba
"The reason for this is that you cannot have a democratic, indeed, civilized,
community life unless people have learned how to participate in a disciplined
way as part of a group. "

As to opposed to what? There are many opportunities for interaction and
working in society. How to interact with older people, work a job, honor
contracts, and be well mannered to people and stuff like that?

How can you learn that in a school filled with kids your age and the only
adult is a teacher?

Don't get me about democracy. Most of society isn't a democracy. We don't
usually vote unless it is about asking government to do an half-assery job of
something. There is certainly no voting in honoring contract, or choosing who
to marry, sell, buy, what club to join, or who to associate with.

We aren't governed by some crazy democracy that decide what to do for each
facet of our lives. No, we live by trust, respect, and compromise. We choose
to co-exist with each other, voluntarly.

~~~
mgreenbe
Choosing whom to marry, what to buy or sell, and with whom/what to associate
are, in fact, votes. Votes for a given lifestyle, place, thing, or idea. Or,
even, person.

School is valuable inasmuch as it civilizes us, though "houses of detention
rather than attention" hits the nail on the head.

